# Middle fork salmon shuttles



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Who is the company for middle fork salmon shuttles, and is the cost worth it? Looks like they range from $200 to $275 which is a lot of coin.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Stanley Shuttles,
Blackadar 
or CTC.

I have shuttled myself if you have an extra car and an extra 12 to 14 hours and then don't mind another drive in to Boundary to get your return shuttle car. Another 2 1/2 to 3 hours roundtrip at the end of your drive back to get your car after all your other shuttling. 

Give me your configuration and I can help you sort it out for the cheapest way to go. I don't mind paying these guys cuz it's a pain in the ass. For many reasons these are the only folks I would use. Others may not agree, but I have seen all manner of shit go down out there and these folks are the best.


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*MF shuttles*

Pretty tough to beat them running the shuttle. One reason for using a van or suburban! (And load them up,). I have used Stanley but much prefer Blackadar. One trip I left my truck and 40' fifth wheel in Stanley and they pulled it to their lot in Salmon where we picked it up (after spending the night in it in their parking lot). They also rent gear. Have it at the put in and meet you at the takeout. A good group of folks.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

I've used River Shuttles and Blackadar and been happy with both. My trailer axle broke on one shuttle, and River Shuttles got it repaired and had it waiting for me at take out. Blackadar was extremely helpful in helping us with logistics of a Middle-Main combo, including moving empty and full coolers around. Yes, it's expensive for a shuttle, and yes, it's worth it.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We use River Shuttles. 17 years & no problems.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

100% worth the shuttle.. Unless you have a lot of extra time and then it's still questoinable.. I have used river shuttles at river shuttles.com and it has aleways gone well.. I would use them or blackadar, but I'm in salmon, and so are they. so it makes it easy.. I might try and do my own shuttle this year. we launch on a monday so we will take a rig from salmon down with a trailer and leave it on saterday.. then try and get a friend from here to go with to boundary and drive our rig back to salmon.. if that doesnt work out we can do at least a half shuttle. boundary to salmon is cheaper than to cache bar.. this is simple for us because we live here.. our crew comming from oregon will be using a shuttle company.. might do a warmup run on the salmon day stretch that weekend just to get my mind right while we take a rig down.


----------

